# Miles Flashing



## uniq1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I just made 3000 miles on my 2008 Jetta SE, upon starting the car the current miles show up then the #'s 2000 show up and right after that teen digits, now single digits show up with a little mini wrench and then it quickly goes back to the original mileage.
If someone can please help, this type of stuff is new too me. Never seen something like this before?
Should I change the oil, the dipstick look fine, in the max, going to slightly min range


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Miles Flashing (uniq1)*

I usually change my oil every 2k miles so 3k is pushing it


----------



## uniq1 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Miles Flashing (MarkiVman)*

hi, MarkiVman in reference to ur post for the miles, have you seen the same thing on your car too? is it just a tool to let us know that its time to maybe change the oil?


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Miles Flashing (uniq1)*

It's just a countdown for the maintenance due... you are at 3k and the first recommended is at 5k, so you have 2k left until you are due. It will continue to countdown every start up until you hit either get the service or reset it.
Edit:
First service on '08 models at 5k, every service thereafter every 10k


_Modified by gunnr0991 at 8:05 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## uniq1 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Miles Flashing (gunnr0991)*

so if my countdown is already at #9 and the mileage is about 3075, why does the countdown # seem so low already. I started noticing it when it start with #12 and everyday it would go down by one #.
Sorry, just wanted to get a better idea, 1st time owner of a VW
How do i reset it? I don't have the arrows on my steering wheel


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Miles Flashing (uniq1)*

First wrench flashes, then miles until service due, then days until service due flash. 
Have never seen the days till service due flash, as I've only put 32k on mine in 16 months...








Owners manual, booklet 3.1 page 13 F.Y.I.
Reset procedure is on page 14, I shouldn't tell you, see if you'll actually break out the owner's manual....








But anyways, here it is...
With ign. off press and hold the trip odometer reset button (0.0)
Switch Ign on
Release (0.0) button and within 20 seconds press the (MIN) clock reset button
Click heels together three times and repeat "there's no place like home" three times...
Service interval function is now reset









Edit: Not to be an a$$, but if you can't open the manual and read how to operate your car, and the recommended and/or required maintenance intervals and what they are, then you should probably just take it to the dealer and let them take care of you. 


_Modified by gunnr0991 at 10:23 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Miles Flashing (MarkiVman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkiVman* »_I usually change my oil every 2k miles so 3k is pushing it


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Miles Flashing (MarkiVman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkiVman* »_I usually change my oil every 2k miles so 3k is pushing it

What???????????????


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Miles Flashing (saaber2)*

It's his money, he can blow it on whatever he wants...


----------



## sfxtech (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Miles Flashing (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
What???????????????

That's exactly what I was thinking


----------

